# Tsunami Bikes?



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

I know that a number of people on this board have had great luck with Chuck's Tsunami brand I was wondering if anyone had any experiance with the bikes. Thanks.


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

daneil said:


> I know that a number of people on this board have had great luck with Chuck's Tsunami brand I was wondering if anyone had any experiance with the bikes. Thanks.


Great service, great prices, great gear.

I'd say...Buy.

Since this is posted on the fixed gear site, I suppose you are considering the SS mountain or track frame. I do not have either of them, but I do have a couple of road/tri frames.

As far as quality, no problems. You may need to chase the BB threads as I had to on both of my frames. Not a big deal.

The SS mountain frame seems to be a great deal, but I am not so impressed by the price of the track frame.

Let us know which one you decide on. Buy as many parts as you can to build your bike and save some $$$$.


----------



## daneil (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm looking at the track frame. It's not a great price, but it's more than reasonable if the geometry is standard track, especially when you think about the fact that you're getting a full frameset for less than the price of a frame from just about anywhere else. 

Any clues as to who made the frames? I know that the tsunami's are basically a rebranding of a leading manufacturer, I just don't know which one. Thanks for the feedback.


----------

